# Bottleneck Blues Too



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

A song I wrote a long time ago, when staying up all night at the Matador on Dovercourt in TO, hampered my intentions of going to the Y the next morning.





Please subscribe to my channel to show your support!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Very nice! Man, I am just starting to learn some slide, but that sure is some inspiration.


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

jdto said:


> Very nice! Man, I am just starting to learn some slide, but that sure is some inspiration.


Thanks! Just like anything else, do a little bit everyday and your technique will come along.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Yeh ! Very nice !
I wished I could play like you do !


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh man YES!!!


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

mawmow said:


> Yeh ! Very nice !
> I wished I could play like you do !


Thank you.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Great stuff Rick. I remember you from Jackson Delta (1980’s?).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

As good as any bottleneck playing I have heard from anyone else anywhere!


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Sneaky said:


> Great stuff Rick. I remember you from Jackson Delta (1980’s?).


We still get together (distanced, these days). I've been playing with those guys for 40 years.


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Robert1950 said:


> As good as any bottleneck playing I have heard from anyone else anywhere!


Thanks so much. I just love playing.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Rick.... ets here nice to see you


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

cbg1 said:


> Hi Rick.... ets here nice to see you


Ets! Nice to find you here!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

I dig,... Ry Cooder ain't got noth'n on ya brother! 😎


----------



## Rick in the Patch (Feb 28, 2021)

Midnight Rider said:


> I dig,... Ry Cooder ain't got noth'n on ya brother! 😎


Wow! I don't know about that, but thanks!


----------

